

Making a Collaborative Piano Using Functional Reactive Programming - chillax
http://open.bekk.no/making-a-collaborative-piano-using-functional-reactive-programming-frp

======
mikaelbr
After some feedback the example (the piano implementation) is updated to
include black keys.

